# BFP! Then BFN. Chemical Pregnancy.



## janetl79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

As some of you know, I had I had 3 day frozen embies transferred on 15th April at Oxford Fertility Unit. 

I decided to ask Oxford if they would do a blood test to check for pregnancy as I hate doing pee sticks. They agreed, although they don't normally do them. So, I had a blood test last Friday 25th April, which showed I had a hcg level of 11, so the nurse said 'congratulations - you're pregnant' and she booked me in for my first scan. I was worried that 11 was too low, but she said that because the blood test was done at 10 DPT then that is why the hcg was low. I did a home test today (14 DPT) and it was a BFN. So I rang the clinic and they said to go in for another blood test, so I did this afternoon. We won't know the results until tomorrow though. They think that I have had a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage.

So, as you can imagine, DH and I went from being   over the weekend, to being   today.

Hope things are well with all of you. 

Jan


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jan I really hope that you have good news, but most pee sticks can't detect under 50, 11 is low, but it was an early test. Usually you need bloods to double 48 hours apart- so they could calculate it as you will be 96 hours.

Good luck and 
L x


----------



## janetl79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi L,

Thanks for your reply.

I don't hold out any hope at all really. I did a Clue Blue Digital test yesterday and the pee stick that the clinic give out today. Both BFN - not even a hint of a line. I thought that most tests detect at around 25. My hgc was 11 on Friday, so it should be around about 44 this morning.

It sound like you've been through a lot. We're moving to the ARGC for our next cycle.

Best wishes.

Jan


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jan i just wanted to wish you luck with the results and i really hope its a BFP for u.

How have u found the Oxford clinic?

Kate xx


----------



## janetl79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Kate,

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, the 2nd blood test showed my hcg has dropped to 2, so they said it is a chemical pregnancy. Just waiting for AF now.  

On the whole, I haven't been that happy with Oxford. They made a few errors (in things such as my prescription and schedule). I think they are very much 'one size fits all' and do not seem to step out of their 'comfort zone', e.g. they are reluctant to do blasts. But, in some ways they are good, and I know lots of people are happy with them.

Congrats on your surprise BFP!

Best wishes.

Jan


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jan im sorry to hear that its a chemical pregnancy.

A couple of ppl i have spoke to in the past have not been happy with Oxford but others have.

I hope it works out for you next time.

Kate xx


----------



## Susha (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Jan

I justed wanted to say that I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN and really hope you have better news next time when you move clinics - it goes without saying I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for your next cycle.  I can only imagine how devasting the negative result was after a weekend of joy.

Do stay in touch and let us know how you find the new clinic in comparison to Oxford once treatment is underway.

Andrea
x


----------



## chuty (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Jan,

Im so sorry to hear your news I would love to be able to come up with some more comforting words but there is nothing that will really help-I just wanted to know that I am thinking of you & hope that you are keeping positive & strong ready for the next step of the journey.

Would be good to meet up again later in the summer, meanwhile take care,
lol

Kxx


----------



## Kaputies (Jul 15, 2007)

Jan 

So sorry to hear your news.  Sending you big  .  Take care of yourself and your DH.  Wishing you luck with whatever you decide to do next.
Thinking of you.

Kaputies


----------



## janetl79 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for all your kind messages. 

It has been a bit of a rollercoaster and we're obviously disappointed, but we're trying to stay positive and look to the future.

Not long for you now Kapaties! Good Luck!    

Keep in touch everyone. It would be great to meet up again.

Jan
x


----------

